# Return of the Weekly Ebay Posting Thread



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Just a heads up. This thread will continue however if possible try and offer your items on the swap and sell board first to give the fellow hobby talkers a heads up on anything you would like to sell. 

Posts will be deleted once the auctions are over.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Resin Red Dwarf model:


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5962936716&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Buck Rogers Starfighter-
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5963330796#description


----------

